
A new year, a better waffle - nailer
http://blog.waffle.io/a-new-year-a-better-waffle/
======
nailer
Waffle is a kanban board based on GitHub issues. My cofounder put this in a
few months ago and I've been using this daily since - not sure what their
plans are but for the two of us it's been $free.

